# Tree Stand Question



## hunterjon (Nov 27, 2012)

I was reading the 2020 digest again and I have a question about what's legal to hunt from a treestand as it appears to have changed from what I remember.

2020 Digest Wording:
The following persons may hunt from a raised platform or tree stand: 
• Bow and crossbow hunters (all species). 
• Bear, deer, turkey and elk hunters when using a firearm. 
• Small game (except migratory bird) hunters. 
• Fox, coyote, raccoon and opossum hunters (day or night). 
• Bobcat hunters (day only). 
All other firearm hunters are prohibited from using a raised platform or tree stand.

2017 Wording (Couldn't find 2019 but I think it was essentially the same):
The following persons may hunt from a raised platform or tree stand: 
• Bow and crossbow hunters (all species). 
• Bear, deer, and elk hunters when using a firearm. 
• Small game (except migratory bird) hunters using a shotgun only. 
• Fox and coyote hunters from one-half hour before sunrise to one-half hour after sunset. 
All other firearm hunters are prohibited from using a raised platform or tree stand.

So am I reading this right in that I can now hunt small game with a rifle from a treestand (no longer a limitation to shotguns only)? If so I was thinking it may be interesting to spend a few hours in some of my stands with a rimfire for squirrels after all the deer seasons wrap up.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Only firearm allowed for small game, excluding migratory birds, is a shotgun.


The Michigan Hunting Digest has this disclaimer.
https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/hunting_and_trapping_digest_461177_7.pdf

NOTICE: This brochure is not a legal notice or a complete collection of hunting regulations and laws. It is a condensed digest issued for hunters’ convenience. Copies of Wildlife Conservation Orders, which contain complete listings of regulations and legal descriptions, are available on our website: Michigan.gov/DNRLaws

*Full and correct wording is in the Wildlife Conservation Order.*

*Wildlife Conservation Order (Updated 12/16/2019)*
https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-350-79136_79772_80261-120756--,00.html


*Chapter II 
General Hunting and Trapping Regulations*

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/ChapterII_128574_7.pdf

*2.8 Hunt with bow and arrow from scaffold, raised platform, or tree allowed; taking certain species with a firearm from scaffold, raised platform or tree allowed; use of scaffold, platform, ladder, steps or certain other devices in taking an animal on publicly owned lands, exception. *
Sec. 2.8 An individual may hunt with a crossbow or a bow and arrow from a scaffold, raised platform, or tree. An individual taking deer, elk, turkey, or bear with a firearm may use a scaffold, raised platform, or tree pursuant to all other hunting regulations. An individual taking fox or coyote with a firearm one-half hour before sunrise to one-half hour after sunset may use a scaffold, raised platform, or tree, pursuant to all other hunting regulations. *An individual taking small game that are not migratory game birds with a shotgun may use a scaffold, raised platform, or tree pursuant to all other hunting regulations.* In taking an animal, an individual shall not do any of the following on publicly owned lands:
(1) Permanently construct or affix to a tree or other natural feature a scaffold, platform, ladder, steps or any other device to assist in climbing a tree or use any item that penetrates the cambium of a tree in the construction or affixing of any device to assist in climbing a tree.
(2) Use or occupy a scaffold, raised platform, ladder, or step that has been permanently affixed or attached to any tree or other natural feature.
(3) Nothing in this section shall prohibit a scaffold or platform temporarily affixed to a tree by use of a Tbolt or similar device supplied by the manufacturer at the time the scaffold or platform was purchased.
(4) Use or occupy a scaffold or raised platform without having first etched, engraved, implanted, burned, printed, or painted on the scaffold or raised platform, the name and address, complete Michigan driver’s license number, or DNR sportcard number of the user in legible English easily read from the ground.
(5) Use, occupy, or place a scaffold, raised platform, ladder, steps, or any other device to assist in climbing a tree if the scaffold, raised platform, ladder, steps, or other device is on public lands earlier than September 1 of each year or is not removed by March 1, exception:
(a) The scaffold, raised platform, ladder, steps, or any other device to assist in climbing a tree for elk hunting purposes may be placed on public lands from August 15 through five days after the close of the elk season for which the individual is licensed, or if successful, five days after harvesting an elk.


----------



## hunterjon (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks Petronius


----------

